# What is a plug knife?



## NeroG (Feb 4, 2011)

Other than your standard pen knife or the knife that you use for cutting plug tobacco, is there a specific design of knife that works best for the job? It seems like this definition is very vague and doesn't cite any specific blade shapes, sizes, etc. I'm just wondering if there's some standard that I can't find.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I use an 8 inch chefs knife. The size and weight makes it easier to use two hands to push the blade through and cut decent flakes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This is going to sound weird, but I use an exacto knife handle with a sawblade attachment, similar to this but with a wider blade:


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

DEXTER said:


> This is going to sound weird, but I use an exacto knife handle with a sawblade attachment, similar to this but with a wider blade:
> View attachment 49603


Thanks dexter is my first thought


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

You can find antique tobacco cutters on ebay pretty often. Sometimes at a good price. For example: 
Nice Old Cast Iron Star Tobacco Cutter | eBay
Just search for tobacco cutter and quite a few show up. I know nothing about the listing I linked, it was just the first decent one on the page.


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

I use an old Dexter knife from my days as a fisherman it has a fixed blade with a flat ground blade honed razor sharp.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I use a folding lockblade from Snap On Tools. About a 2 1/2 inch very sharp blade.


----------

